# Fremont walleye run



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Its been really good the last few days Ive seen alot of fish caught just not on my line. Im going tommorow morning maybe ill have some better luck havent really tryed the morning bite this year. Hear that its been really good. going wading...


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

worth the 2 hour drive from akron? let me know.


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ill be there tomorow morning.i will be wading also.i usually have my net tucked into the back of my waders so that it sticks above my head.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I thinkin im heading up in am to wading, camo waders grey camo shirt


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

My brother and and I are making the drive up from Akron tomorrow (Saturday April 6). Any sort of rig in particular? I used to use regular jigs with a twister tail and minnow combo when I fished up there 25 years ago. Now I hear a lot of folks are using floating jigs and twisters with a sliding weight.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

jfrtn2.,,YES it is!! BUT ,,& as I have found,,will do best early morn. &late afternoon- early eve.. & there are MANY restrictions that YOU NEED to be aware of,, for example-4 fish limit,,etc.. Check out the ODNR Guide-Lines to the fisheries out there.. It is a FUN time when they are ON!! & Pretty crowded too!! Goes with the territory.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

sonar said:


> jfrtn2.,,YES it is!! BUT ,,& as I have found,,will do best early morn. &late afternoon- early eve.. & there are MANY restrictions that YOU NEED to be aware of,, for example-4 fish limit,,etc.. Check out the ODNR Guide-Lines to the fisheries out there.. It is a FUN time when they are ON!! & Pretty crowded too!! Goes with the territory.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


My uncle and I both limited yesterday using floaters. 

Know the regs for the river. One guy shows up yesterday about noon, griping he wants to fish but they confiscated his gear Thursday and he spent the night in jail. His buddies went back to Cleveland and left him there. One of them had his license suspended for 3 yrs for repeated snagging offenses. The guy griping had 7 fish and turned one loose when the GW was headed his way. Ticketed for over limit/snagging but the released fish got him an obstructing justice charge and a night in jail. $400 fine for the two fish over the limit.

I loved it. This "laws apply to everyone but me idiot" knew what he was doing, along with his buddies, and they got popped reall good for their efforts.

GW's get a bad rap sometimes for their tactics and the tickets they write, but these are exactly the type of guys that ultimately get what they deserve.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Assume you can release the fish you don't have to keep em, I was think'n about floating for eyes as well.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

We did really well (Saturday, April 6). Got on the river about 7:30 AM. Fished just in front of the Hayes Street Bridge. Got a fish on the second cast. My brother and I caught about a dozen fish in 90 minutes, but only kept three. Most of the fish we caught were fair hooked in the mouth. We let all the foul hooked fish go. The fish all ran about three to five pounds, with one big female about seven or eight pounds. We put her back in the river. We started out using floaters, but switched to lead heads. Most of our hookups came using a pink head and a chartreuse body.


----------



## walleyeslayer1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Walleye guy 19 I got 2 yesterday want to go tomorrow,,,,,,, its your fishing partner


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

After being home this weekend and spending a few hours in the dusky I realized why I hate it there.

People seriously need to realize what is going on.
Don't stand where people are casting to.
Don't wade out to where its nipple deep and try to create a line of waders, don't need to go that far
Quit trying to sneak snagged fish in and put them on your stringer, is it worth it, do you realize you WILL be caught!?!


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Made the trip Sunday afternoon/evening. Ended up casting under the 5th street bridge and brought home 2 nice eyes. Also foul hooked and released 1 had one break off and lost another. I was using a 1/8 lead head wit colors being white head/chartreuse tail and green/chartreuse with pink/chartreuse tail. Not to bad for the first time out this year!


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Probley only have another good week of walleye before the white bass come


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hoping to get back this weekend as long as the rain doesn't mess up the river to bad. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

How's it looking after the rain?


----------



## whitefishbay43 (Jul 16, 2011)

You best wait a week ... the river is very high..i expect more fish be coming.. really wasnt many in the river as past years. You can check www.riverboss.com for river Hts.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I went yesterday (Sunday April 14) to check it out. The river was incredibly high, muddy, and fast. There were people fishing, but about the only things I saw caught were some huge carp and snagged shad. 
Everybody I talked with yesterday thought another run of fish would head up the river with the new warmer rains.


----------

